# 09/22 -09/23 Destin to Rigs & Back



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

We left Destin for the rigs on Saturday afternoon. Found the temperature breaks per the chart along with the color (no color charts available on Hilton's last week) but saw nothing other than flyers that made us want to stop. Good blue water at the closest rigs but no action. Nothing feeding on top. No overnight sword bites. Stopped on the troll back in around the elbow when we ran over a very large reef unknown at least to us......so we did pick up some meat. Frustrating when the conditions look right but the fish don't cooperate. Seems the more I learn about offshore fishing the harder it gets. I'm beginning to I think I had better luck once upon a time when I just set out without a plan.:whistling:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

So quit planning and just go have fun.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*I agree...*



lobsterman said:


> So quit planning and just go have fun.


Every time I plan a trip anticipating crushing them, we generally are disappointed.

But the "Sperm of the moment" trips usually pay off.

Just don't try so hard that it's frustrating not fun.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Trip*

Sorry to hear you had a rough trip Altimetry is key out in the gulf everything to the west of the spur should suck now and to the east should be better all the way into shallow water..I have found that In the gulf altimetry plays a large role in the tuna and mahi bite not soo much with the wahoo they seem to be very structure oriented in the gom


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Look at the bright side, weather was great, light wind, and you had a nice long boat ride.. 

A few large fish, good friends and cold beer, life is good...

:whistling:


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

"Sperm of the moment" LMAO!!!


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

billin said:


> Sorry to hear you had a rough trip Altimetry is key out in the gulf everything to the west of the spur should suck now and to the east should be better all the way into shallow water..I have found that In the gulf altimetry plays a large role in the tuna and mahi bite not soo much with the wahoo they seem to be very structure oriented in the gom


 
Well....maybe I'm not reading the altimetry chart right. Looks like it's in the green....which I thought was ok.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

reel sorry said:


> Well....maybe I'm not reading the altimetry chart right. Looks like it's in the green....which I thought was ok.


I thought blue was great, green was iffy, yellow bad, and red was desert.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

jplvr said:


> I thought blue was great, green was iffy, yellow bad, and red was desert.


That's Chlorophyll!


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

xyzzy said:


> That's Chlorophyll!


 Altimetry too, but green is neutral:


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Reel Sorry, Was that you guys I met at Lendary Sunday afternoon. If it was, Good to meet you. To bad you don't bottom fish more, I could help you luck out in that department. Pretty boat by the way.


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes...that was us. We did manage to find a LARGE reef @ the elbow that was holding fish--BFT, gag, scamp & AJs.....so we did have some meat. But nothing like your haul! We do bottom fish a good bit out of St. Joe but I'd like to do more bottom fishing out of Destin where we now keep the boat. I'm up for tagging along with you any time! Thanks.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

FYI to those reading this thread about using Hilton's....it can be tricky learning how to use the site (I'm still learning after 2 years too). 

Something that may help, that I use to refresh my memory, is on the Hilton's site Tom has added a YouTube video tutorial of each section of the site. 

If ya'all haven't seen it, or been a while, it is a good tool.


----------

